# 840D sl Emergency Boot System bootet nicht vom USB Stick



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich führe immer wieder man Sicherungen an 840D sl Steuerungen durch. Immer per Emergency Boot System,
funktioniert einwandfrei. Nun habe ich drei NCU, davon zwei 6FC5372-0AA30-0AB0. Bei diesen beiden wird
nicht vom USB Stick gebootet, d.H. es startet immer das normale System von der CF-Karte ( V4.8 ).
Bei der dritten NCU ( 6FC5373-0AA30-0AA1 ) funktioniert es wie gewohnt, der USB Stick funktioniert also.

Ich habe das Emergency System auf dem USB Stick auch noch einmal neu installiert ( Dateien von der DVD 6FC5851-1YC44-1YA8 )
per DOS => installdisk --verbose --blocksize 1m linuxbase.img x:

Danach funktioniert es auf den beiden 372érn immer noch nicht und auf der 373ér schon.

Gibt es hier eine Einschränkung bezüglich der 372 ( vor allem weil es eine mit 0AB0 hinten raus ist )?

Der USB Stick ( 1GB ) hat eine LED, beim einschalten der 372 blinkt die LED mal ein paar Sekunden, danach nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße.

PS.
Ich werde erst morgen antworten, mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zu einem anderen Kunden


----------



## Peter Gedöns (29 September 2020)

welche version hat das Eboot system  ? 
ist das ein noname usb stick.

wenn du morgen Zugriff auf die NCU hast könnten wir mal nachsehen ob der Stick erkannt wird


----------



## djmaxtor (29 September 2020)

Bei älteren NCU's benötigt man auch ein älteres Eboot.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

Guten Morgen und danke für eure Antworten,

die Version des Eboot System lautet: SW_04.70.47.00
der USB Stick ist ein VEBATIM 1 GB, läuft auf anderen NCU´s problemlos.
Ich werde einmal einen anderen probieren.



djmaxtor schrieb:


> Bei älteren NCU's benötigt man auch ein älteres Eboot.


Diese NCU mit der 0AB0 Bestellnummer, auf denen es nicht geht ist ja eigentlich die aktuellere,
auf der älteren funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal 3 verschiedene USB Sticks gesteckt, anscheinend kann die NCU nicht auf diese zugreifen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (30 September 2020)

ne an der stelle kannst du nicht auf die USB an der NCU zugreifen 
verbinde dich mal mit putty auf die Steuerung.
wenn du verbunden bist und ein USB Stick an der NCU steckt  kannst du ihn in  Verzeichnis /media sehen 
nach der anmeldung mit Putty einfach  ls /media eingeben dort gibt es dann ein Verzeichnisse USBStick und USBStick_detaill
wenn der USB erkannt wird leigt es ander version des Eboot Systems


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin einmal mit Putty auf die X127 gegangen, hier die Screenshots

@Peter Gedöns, danke für deine Email, ich werde es gleich einmal mit der Version 5.1.78 testen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

OK, es liegt wohl am USB Stick. Mit der neuen Eboot Version geht es auch nicht.
Schon komisch.

@Peter, ich würde noch einmal andere USB Sticks besorgen. Gibt es Einschränkungen ( wie z.B. max. 4GB usw. )?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (30 September 2020)

nö Einschränkungen gibt es so nicht , durch das *.img wird ja die größe des USB erstmal festgelegt .
dann beim ersten Hochlauf mit Stick Formatiert die NCU den Rest als FAT. erst danach kannst du den Stick nutzen.

auf konsole    ls /media   eingeben  oder cd /media und dann ls


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> nö Einschränkungen gibt es so nicht , durch das *.img wird ja die größe des USB erstmal festgelegt .
> dann beim ersten Hochlauf mit Stick Formatiert die NCU den Rest als FAT. erst danach kannst du den Stick nutzen.
> 
> auf konsole    ls /media   eingeben  oder cd /media und dann ls



Hier die Ergebnisse:
CD / Media
LS



LS / Media


----------



## Peter Gedöns (30 September 2020)

laut dem ersten Bild hast du zwei USB Stick angesteckt . die kann die NCU auch lesen sonst würden sie die nicht einhängen.

beim Linux musst du auf Groß- /Kleinschreibung achten und keine leerzeichen nach /
ls /media  und nicht ls / Media

versuch mal einen älteres Eboot System . 
ich benutze immer https://www.heise.de/download/product/usb-image-tool-83646 um die IMG auf den Stick zuschreiben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

> laut dem ersten Bild hast du zwei USB Stick angesteckt . die kann die NCU auch lesen sonst würden sie die nicht einhängen.



Es hing nur ein USB Stick an der NCU.



> versuch mal einen älteres Eboot System


Ich habe jetzt alle 3 Versionen durch ( erstellt mit dem von dir verlinktem Tool ), mit keiner Version bootet das E-System.
USB Stick noch mal an der NCU 373-0AA30 getestet => dort bootet das E-System??


Kann man an der NCU das booten von USB unterdrücken bzw. die Bootreihenfolge ändern?
Langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

> beim Linux musst du auf Groß- /Kleinschreibung achten und keine leerzeichen nach /
> ls /media  und nicht ls / Media



einen Moment, ich führe dies noch einmal aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

Es werden mit
ls /media

komischerweise 2 USB Stick´s angezeigt. Kann es sein, dass beim laden des Image 2 Partitionen erzeugt wurden?




Sollte ich den USB Stick einmal formatieren ( wenn ja, wie formatiere ich ihn, unter Windows sehe ich ja nur eine 4MB Partition )


----------



## Peter Gedöns (30 September 2020)

formatieren des Sticks wird nichts bringen 
das Booten von usb kann man schon ausschalten , kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es "öffentlich" bekannt ist wie das geht.
ich werd mir mal die doku zu der NCU raussuchen man kann natürlich auch zwingen das EBOOT System zu booten 
bin aber gerade etwas im stress 
morgen hab ich mal mehr zeit


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

Hallo,



> formatieren des Sticks wird nichts bringen


Ok, danke für die Info.



> das Booten von usb kann man schon ausschalten , kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es "öffentlich" bekannt ist wie das geht.


Ich denke auch nicht, dass dies hier gemacht wurde. Alle Anlagen sind vom gleichen Hersteller und bei den anderen geht es auch



> ich werd mir mal die doku zu der NCU raussuchen man kann natürlich auch zwingen das EBOOT System zu booten


Danke für deine Unterstützung. Mich interessiert es auch. Ich habe einmal in meinen Unterlagen nachgeschaut. Ich habe bereits einmal
eine 0AB0 840Dsl gesichert mit diesem USB Stick. Erkannt wird er ja anscheinend auch. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Bis morgen und danke noch einmal


----------



## Peter Gedöns (1 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es werden mit
> ls /media
> 
> komischerweise 2 USB Stick´s angezeigt. Kann es sein, dass beim laden des Image 2 Partitionen erzeugt wurden?
> ...




ja das war mien fehler , hab gestern zuviel sachen gleichzeitig getan , die NCU sieht die beiden Partitionen auf dem Stick.
Mit dem IMG wird eine Linux Partition  erstellt .
Beim ersten Hochlauf in der Steuerung wird dann eine FAT Partition erstellt. 
und diese beiden Partitionen werden erkannt und ein gehangen.


----------

